# Svn Server + Firewall



## Orige (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello ..

I installed a svn+apache server in my firewall machine. The installation was succesfull and configuration too. 
In Lan Network , svn works fine but in external connections don't.
So, I openned svn port (3690) and nothing. 

Pf rules:

```
pass quick on { $ext_if , $int_if } inet proto {tcp , udp} from any to any port 3690 keep state
```

Apache.conf:


```
<Location /svn>
     DAV svn
     SVNParentPath /usr/home/svn/repos
     SVNIndexXSLT "http://www.storec.ddns.com.br/svnindex.xsl"

     Satisfy Any
     Require valid-user

     AuthType Basic
     AuthName "Subversion Repositories"
     AuthUserFile /usr/home/svn/access/users
</Location>
```

where am i wrong?

thanks !!


----------



## Alt (Jan 26, 2011)

Are you using svnserve of DAV ? DAV is working over HTTP, so its 80 port.


----------



## Orige (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes. But I use squid in firewall redirecting connections from port 80 to port 3128.
how do I put the port 3690 as svn standard port?


Thanks !!


----------



## Alt (Jan 26, 2011)

```
# grep svn /etc/rc.conf
svnserve_enable="YES"
svnserve_flags="-d --listen-port=3695"
svnserve_user="www"
svnserve_data="/store/svn/"
```
`/usr/local/etc/rc.d/svnserve start`

Note that webdav is not the same as svnserve, so you cannot proxy svnserve with squid.


----------



## Orige (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok. My SVN SERVER works finally.

I follow @ALT and my firewall works as svn server too.


Thanks a lot!
See ya!


----------

